# See through Concrete!



## TxBuilder (Feb 8, 2010)

Check it out!

Transparent Concrete Walls | Telovation.com


----------



## mudmixer (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks cute.

Leave it to the high tech Europeans to develop something new. A little competition for the glass block, but little market potential in U.S. style home construction.

It has to be too pricey for the U.S.

Dick


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 8, 2010)

That's how progress is made, tho.  I can't think of much use for concrete blocks with fiberoptic fibers embedded in them either.  But, that same principle might have application somewhere else.  It's the same with everything.

The BASF company makes Basotect foam.  That foam was originally used in aeroplane seat cushions because it wasn't flammable.  It wasn't until someone tried to use the stuff to clean a mark off a wall that they discovered the Magic Eraser.

Product literature - Basotect (MF)

Maybe those concrete blocks with the hard glass fibers embedded in them are the ideal thing for cutting through rock (as when making a tunnel through a mountain).


----------



## FlowerBear (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks kinda weird. Have to see it in person.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 9, 2010)

If we can run fiber optic through concrete the possibilities are endless.


----------



## DeckPro (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont think you would see much really, I mean she is hugging the wall just to see an outline shaddow. step back 6' then what. LOL I have never hugged a brick wall before.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 10, 2010)

I have hugged a brick wall and it's not nearly as cool as that.


----------

